

Blocking JavaScript seems like a good idea - mortoray
http://mortoray.com/2014/09/15/blocking-javascript-seems-like-a-good-idea/

======
blueskin_
It's more than a good idea; it's critical to keep your privacy intact and not
have your processor time and power bill wasted by the latest developer's way
to justify his own existence with 2MB of jquery rubbish to replace the normal
scrolling effect with one that induces motion sickness, then marketing adds
some stupid full page pseudo-popup advert in case users aren't irritated
enough, or the developer who can't spend 15 minutes getting CSS menus to work
(seriously, even I know how it's done and I'm nowhere near 'programmer') so
sees some more jquery rubbish to use instead, etc...

